# Age? Breeding?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How can you tell the age of a mouse? Or a close guess? I have a doe I would like to breed, but I am not sure if she is older than 12 weeks. She's small, and I don't want to breed her too early.

*Update* Here are some pics of the doe


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's difficult to tell if you don't know the line. I can tell by looking how old my doves are because I know them so well. When did you get the mouse? Did she look like a baby when you bought her? If she looked babyish when you bought her leave two months before you breed her, if she looked fairly adult then leave one. It's not exact, obviously, and if you'd rather be on the safe side leave two months from the day you brought her home.

Small does cope fine, my Dutch are tiny mice and manage their litters extremely well.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My siamese is two month she is small and had a lovely healthy litter the other females helps out


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Sarah,
I got her on Sunday, the 20th. She looked small then, and she looks small now. But not babyish... but I probably have a different idea of what babyish looks like. What do _you_ mean?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I mean when they have back feet too large for their bodies and rounded faces, and the coat is not usually as sleek. It wouldn't hurt to leave her two months if you're really unsure.

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She looks pretty well balanced out, not the whole big-paws-puppy thing. She has a shiny coat (I thinks it's satin, but I wouldn't know) and big ears. And I don't think this will help, just some add on info, I think she's REW, that's ruby eyes white right? She has ruby eyes and a variegated dull chocolate color. She's a beauty! I will attach some photos ASAP.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that mouse is 5 weeks at the youngest,more likely 7 weeks+.If you waited 3 weeks,making her 8 weeks 
+ at the youngest it would be safe.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So I can breed her now? Or wait 3 weeks?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd wait until she's 12 weeks old.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

FeralWolf said:


> So I can breed her now? Or wait 3 weeks?


To clarify......

SarahC advised you that your mouse looks no younger than 5 weeks, and possibly as old as 7 weeks. It would be sensible then, to air on the side of caution and assume she is only 5 weeks and, therefore, wait _at least_ 3 weeks before you can consider breeding her safely, but as Moustress says, it would be safer _still_ if you would hang on longer


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

FeralWolf said:


> So I can breed her now? Or wait 3 weeks?


wait at least 3 weeks to be certain that she is old enough.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want to breed mice you should never hurry it. Think about the mouse and why you are breeding her in the first place. Yes, I`m the voice of reason on here I know! But if you are just breeding the one litter and plan on keeping the babies or rehoming some, that`s sensible if you are a beginner. If your planning to keep breeding for other reasons, then do have a plan of action and listen to what the ladies have told you. It`s always best to wait a while and make sure the female is healthy and strong. You don`t want to be breeding immature animals that hav`nt fully grown themselves. She`s a lovely mouse by the way, so do what`s best for her and for you.


----------

